# Survey: Atheists, agnostics know most about religion



## davidstaples (Oct 20, 2010)

I was reading on here yesterday where someone postured that to atheists and agnostics the Bible just doesn't make sense because we're not believers.  I just ran across this article in the AJC thanks to a link from a friend and thought you all might enjoy reading it...

http://www.ajc.com/news/survey-atheists-agnostics-know-642125.html


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 20, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> I was reading on here yesterday where someone postured that to atheists and agnostics the Bible just doesn't make sense because we're not believers.  I just ran across this article in the AJC thanks to a link from a friend and thought you all might enjoy reading it...
> 
> http://www.ajc.com/news/survey-atheists-agnostics-know-642125.html



It's a flawed survey.  Wrong controls, wrong questions.  But it sells copy so it was picked up.


----------

